# Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2012)

*Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Hallo, 

ich möchte fragen ob ich bei jedem Mainboard-wechsel, immer auch Win 7 neu installieren muss. Oder ob das vom jeweiligen Board abhängig ist. Und wenn man tatsächlich das System neu bespielen muss, gibt es dann eine ordentliche Möglichkeit einer „schönen“ Boot-DVD (Stick)? Zu beachten ist bei mir auch das ich eine SSD (64Gb) für Windows benutze und eine HDD (1TB) für Programme (die ich nicht immer nutze) und Daten [wegen der Boot-DVD]. Es ist gut möglich das zwischen dem Platten verknüpfungen bestehen.


Mein System:

-Bitfenix Colossus
-Asus Maximus Gene IV
-I7 2600K -1155-
-Geil RAM 16GB -2 Riegel-
-GTX 680
-Samsung 830 SSD
-Seagate 7.200 1TB
-Antec H2O 620 WaKü
-…


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Hallo 4303.
In der Regel nicht.Win 7 erkennt in der Regel den Treiber für das MB.
Wie alt ist dein Betriebssystem schon.Wenn es schon länger drauf ist,dann würde Ich eine Neuinstallation empfehlen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Also "Nötig" ist es nicht wie mein Vorredner schon sagt. Aber es ist immer Besser eine Neuinstallation Vorzunehmen bei einem Mainboard Tausch.


----------



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

...es geht darum das mein aktuelles mb ein leichten defekt hat und ich es zu tausch einschicken möchte. jzt habe ich mir für die zwischen zeit ein einfaches besorgt. nun habe ich halt angst das ich 7 neu bespielen muß um das board nutzen zu können. i möcht nur sehhhhr ungern neu bespielen (ist ja nur vorübergehend). das system ist ca 3 monate alt (win7). 

als ich mir das board gekauft hatte mußte ich das system neu bespielen, aber das lag anscheinend dann nur daran das auch der prozessor getausch wurde?!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Bei einem CPU wechsel muss mann das Betriebssystem nicht neu Installieren.
Vorher schauen ob das Bios vom MB auch die CPU unterstützt.
Angst musst du keine haben,bleibt dir überlassen ob du Win 7 Neu Installieren möchtes oder nicht.


----------



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

als heißt das im klartext,

-altes board raus
-neues rein
-anmachen
-genießen 

???

auch wenn das eine von asus ist und das andere von asrock?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Jup 
Sind ja bestimmt Aktuelle Boards oder.
Treiber vom Alten Board nicht vergessen zu deinstallieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Wenn man ein Board aus der gleichen " Serie " nimmt ist es nicht so dramatisch. Generell kann man einen BOardwechsel machen, man sollte im Vorfeld alle Treiber des Boardes vor dem letzten Herunterfahren deinstallieren. Aber es wäre natürlich aber immer besser wenn man das System neu aufsetzt.


----------



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

na das sind beides 1155 sockel mit P67 bzw. Z67 Chipsatz.


neu:  GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-P67A-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

alt:   ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z

-ich möchte ja das system gerade NICHT neu aufsetzen, da es ja nur kurzfristig sein soll. mein asus wird gegen das selbe ausgetauscht und soll dann wieder rein. und dann möchte ich nicht nocheinmal alles neu machen.


----------



## Affliction (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

PS: wo deistalliere ich denn die treiber vom MB?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Dann mache es so wie Ich & Doc. es beschrieben haben.


----------



## püschi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Das MB hat keine "eigenen" Treiber, sondern du müsstest die Netzwerktreiber, Audiotreiber (falls keine SoKa), Grafiktreiber (falls keine GraKa), etc. deinstallieren


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Unter-->Systemsteuerung-->Hardware und Sound-->Gerätemanager


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Teiwelise unter Software deinstallieren ode rwie schon erwähnt im Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Klar haben Boards auch Treiber wie zb die Intel.inf Treiber. Sound, Lan USB und Co sind die anderen Kandidaten


----------



## Psytis (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

bei meinem letzten Boardwechseln hab ich nur die TreiberCD vom neuen einlegen müssen, der hat alles selber erkannt, deinstalliert und neuinstalleirt (war aber ein wechsel von Asus zu anderem Asusboard).
Win musst dann halt neu aktivieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Was muss Win Neu Aktivieren 
Meinst du die Treiber,ja das sollte es.


----------



## Westcoast (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

matrix killer 

wenn man neue hardware kauft wie mainboard oder grafikarte, muss man manchmal windows neu aktivieren.
entweder auf onlineaktivierung gehen, wenn das nicht geht, muss man telefonisch aktivieren, da kann man dann viele zahlen eingeben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Das ist mir schon klar Westcoast,nur wusste Ich mit der frage vom TE nichts anzufangen.
Aber das Win bei einer Neuen Graka aktiviert werden muss ist mir Neu.Habe schon viele in meinem PC gehabt und es hat nach keiner Neuaktivierung verlangt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

Ist ja auch kein Beinbruch, wenn man im Vorfeld nichts großartig getauscht hat kann es auch ohne klappen.


----------



## Westcoast (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

von gtx 570 auf amd 7950 musste ich neu aktivieren und von amd 7950 auf gtx 690 nicht, komisch manchmal.


----------



## Affliction (7. November 2012)

*AW: Muß bei einem neuen Mainboard auch immer ein neues Betriebssystem inst. werden?*

also ich habe es jetzt versucht ohne 7 neu aufzusetzen. es ging von der sache her, aber es lief nicht rund. das größte problem war, das die usb treiber nicht richtig liefen. mal gings mal nicht. ich konnte auch nicht alle treiber installieren (wollten halt einfache nicht), obwohl ich die frisch vom mb-hersteller runtergeladen hatte. nach 2 tagen testlauf habe ich mich dann doch für´s neu bespielen von 7 entschieden. jetzt läuft alles ganz normal und ich konnte nun auch alle treiber ganz normal installieren. ich hab mir vor dem umbau eine image erstellt und hoffe das ich die dann wieder raufspielen kann sobald mein board aus der reperatur kommt.

vielen dannk an euch für eure hilfe.


----------

